# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  قانون البينات الأردني

## هيثم الفقى

قانون البينات الأردنيقانون رقم (30) لعام 1952و القانون المعدِّل رقم 16/2005المادة (1)
يسمى هذا القانون (قانون البينات لسنة 1952 ) ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
الباب الأول
قواعد الاثبات
الفصل الأول
وسائل الاثبات

 المادة (2)
تقسم البينات الى:-
1- الأدلة الكتابية.
2- الشهادة.
3- القرائن.
4- الاقرار.
5- اليمين.
6- المعاينة والخبرة.
الفصل الثاني
قواعد كلية في الاثبات

 المادة (3)
ليس لقاض أن يحكم بعلمه الشخصي.
 المادة (4)
1- يجب أن تكون الوقائع التي يراد اثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى ومنتجة في الاثبات وجائزاً قبولها.
2- على المحكمة تسبيب أي قرار تصدره يتعلق باجراءات الاثبات.
الباب الثاني
الأدلة الكتابية

 المادة (5)
الأدلة الكتابية هي:-
1- الاسناد الرسمية.
2- الاسناد العادية.
3- الاوراق غير الموقعة.
الفصل الاول
الاسناد الرسمية

المادة (6)
1- السندات الرسمية:
    أ- السندات التي ينظمها الموظفون الذين من اختصاصهم تنظيمها طبقاً للاوضاع القانونية ويحكم بها دون ان      يكلف مبرزها اثبات ما نص عليه فيها ويعمل بها ما لم يثبت تزويرها.
    ب- السندات التي ينظمها أصحابها ويصدقها الموظفون الذين من اختصاصهم تصديقها طبقاً للقانون ، وينحصر العمل بها في التاريخ  والتوقيع فقط.
2- اذا لم تستوف هذه الاسناد الشروط الواردة في الفقرة السابقة  فلا يكون لها الا قيمة الأسناد العادية بشرط أن يكون ذوو الشأن  قد وقعوا عليها بتواقيعهم او بأختامهم او ببصمات أصابعهم.
 المادة (7)
1- تكون الأسناد الرسمية المنظمة حجة على الناس كافة بما دون فيها  من أفعال مادية قام بها الموظف العام في حدود اختصاصه ،  او وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره وذلك ما لم يتبين تزويرها
    بالطرق المقررة قانوناً.
2- أما ما ورد على لسان ذوي الشأن من بينات فيعتبر صحيحاً حتى  يقوم الدليل على ما يخالفه.
3- وأما الاوراق السرية التي يراد بها تعديل الاسناد الرسمية او الأسناد العادية فلا مفعول لها الا بين موقعيها.
 المادة (8)
1- اذا كان اصل السند الرسمي موجوداً ، فان الصور الخطية  والفوتوغرافية التي نقلت منه وصدرت عن موظف عام في حدود  اختصاصه تكون لها قوة السند الرسمي الأصلي بالقدر الذي يعترف
    فيه بمطابقة الصورة للاصل.
2- وتعتبر الصورة مطابقة للاصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الطرفين ، وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الاصل.
 المادة (9)
- اذا لم يوجد اصل السند الرسمي كانت الصورة الخطية او الفوتوغرافية حجة على الوجه الآتي:-
   1- يكون للصورة الاولى قوة الاصل اذا صدرت عن موظف عام مختص
       وكان مظهرها الخارجي لا يتطرق معه الشك في مطابقتها للاصل.
   2- ويكون للصورة الخطية او الفوتوغرافية المأخوذة من الصورة
       الاولى نفس القوة اذا صدرت عن موظف عام مختص يصادق على
       مطابقتها للاصل الذي اخذت منه ويجوز لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب
       مراجعة هذه الصورة على الاولى على أن تتم المراجعة في مواجهة  الخصوم.
   3- أما الصورة المأخوذة عن الصورة الثانية فيمكن الاستئناس بها
       تبعاً للظروف.
الفصل الثاني
الاسناد العادية

 المادة (10)
السند العادي هو الذي يشتمل على توقيع من صدر عنه او على خاتمه
او بصمة اصبعه وليست له صفة السند الرسمي.
 المادة (11)
1- من احتج عليه بسند عادي وكان لا يريد أن يعترف به وجب عليه
    أن ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب اليه من خط او توقيع او خاتم
    او بصمة أصبع والا فهو حجة عليه بما فيه.
2- أما الوارث او أي خلف آخر فيكتفي منه أن يقرر بانه لا يعلم
    أن الخط اوالتوقيع او الختم او البصمة هو لمن تلقى عنه الحق.
 المادة (12)
1- لا يكون السند العادي حجة على الغير في تاريخه الا منذ أن يكون له تاريخ ثابت.
2- ويكون له تاريخ ثابت:-
    أ- من يوم أن يصادق عليه الكاتب العدل.
    ب- من يوم أن يثبت مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ رسمياً.
    ج- من يوم أن يؤشر عليه قاض او موظف مختص.
     د- من يوم وفاة أحد ممن لهم على السند أثر ثابت او معترف فيه من خط او توقيع او ختم او بصمة أصبع او من يوم أن يصبح   مستحيلا على أحد هؤلاء أن يكتب او يبصم لعلة في جسمه.
3- لا تشمل أحكام هذه المادة الأسناد والأوراق التجارية ولو كانت موقعة او مظهرة من غير التجار لسبب مدني وكذلك اسناد  الاستقراض الموقعة لمصلحة تاجر برهن او بدون رهن مهما كانت صفة المقترض.
 المادة (13)
1- تكون للرسائل قوة الاسناد العادية من حيث الاثبات ما لم يثبت موقعها انه لم يرسلها ولم يكلف أحداً بارسالها.
2- وتكون البرقيات هذه القوة أيضا إذا كان أصلها المودع في دائرة البريد موقعاً عليه من مرسلها.
3-أ- وتكون لرسائل الفاكس والتلكس والبريد الالكتروني قوة السندات العادية في الاثبات.
ب- وتكون رسائل التلكس بالرقم السري المتفق عليه بين المرسل والمرسل اليه حجة على كل منهما.
ج- وتكون لمخرجات الحاسوب المصدقة او الموقعة قوة الاسناد العادية من حيث الاثبات ما لم يثبت من نسبت اليه انه لم  يستخرجها او لم يكلف احدا باستخراجها.
 المادة (14)
السند المؤيد لسند سابق يكون حجة على المدين ولكن يجوز له أن يثبت خطأ هذا السند بتقديم السند الأصلي.
الفصل الثالث
الأوراق غير الموقع عليها

 المادة (15)
دفاتر التجار لا يكون حجة على غير التجار الا ان البيانات الواردة فيها عما أوردة التجار تصلح أساسا يجيز للمحكمة أن توجه اليمين المتمم لأي من الطرفين.
 المادة (16)
1- دفاتر التجار الاجبارية:-
    1- تكون حجة على صاحبها سواء اكانت منظمة تنظيماً قانونياً  أم لم تكن ولكن لا يجوز لمن يريد أن يستخلص منها دليلا لنفسه  أن يجزء ما ورد فيها ويستعبد ما كان مناقضاً لدعواه.
    2- تصلح لأن تكون حجة لصاحبها في المعاملات المختصة بتجارته إذا   كانت منظمة وكان الخلاف بينه وبين تاجر.
 المادة (17)
إذا تباينت القيود بين دفاتر منظمة لتاجرين تهاترت البينتان المتعارضتان.
 المادة (18)
1- لا تكون الدفاتر والاوراق الخاصة حجة لمن صدرت عنه.
2- ولكنها تكون حجة عليه:-
    أ- إذا ذكر فيها صراحة أنه استوفى ديناً.
    ب- اذا ذكر فيها صراحة أنه قصد بما دونه في هذه الأوراق أن تقوم مقام السند لمن أثبتت حقاً لمصلحته.
 المادة (19)
1- التأشير على سند بما يستفاد منه براءة ذمة المدين حجة على  الدائن الى أن يثبت العكس ولو لم يكن التأشير مؤرخاً او موقعاً  منه ما دام السند لم يخرج قط من حوزته.
2- وكذلك يكون الحكم إذا كتب الدائن بخطه دون توقيع ما يستفاد منه  براءة ذمة المدين في نسخة أصلية اخرى للسند او في الوصل وكانت النسخة او الوصل في يد المدين.
الفصل الرابع
في طلب الزام الخصم بتقديم الاسناد والاوراق الموجودة تحت يده

 المادة (20)
يجوز للخصم أن يطلب الزام خصمه بتقديم الاسناد او الأوراق
المنتجة في الدعوى التي تكون تحت يده:-
1- اذا كان القانون يجيز مطالبته بتقديمها او بتسليمها.
2- إذا استند اليها خصمه في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى.
 المادة (21)
يجب أن يبين في هذا الطلب تحت طائلة الرد:-
1- أوصاف السند او الورقة.
2- فحوى السند او الورقة بقدر ما يمكن من التفصيل.
3- الواقعة التي يستشهد بالورقة او السند عليها.
4- الدلائل والظروف التي تؤيد انها تحت يد الخصم.
5- وجه الزام الخصم بتقديمها.
 المادة (22)
إذا أثبت الطالب طلبه أو أقر الخصم بان السند او الورقة في
حوزته او سكت او قررت المحكمة لزوم تقديم السند او الورقة
في الحال او في أقرب موعد تحدده وإذا أنكر الخصم ولم يقدم
الطالب اثباتاً كافياً لصحة الطلب وجب أن يحلف المنكر يميناً
بان الورقة او السند لا وجود له وانه لا يعلم وجوده ولا مكانه
وانه لم يخفه او لم يهمل البحث عنه ليحرم خصمه من الاستشهاد به.
 المادة (23)
إذا لم يقم الخصم بتقديم الورقة او السند في الموعد الذي حددته
المحكمة او امتنع عن حلف اليمين المذكور اعتبرت الصورة
التي قدمها خصمه صحيحة مطابقة لأصلها فان لم يكن خصمه
قد قدم صورة عن الورقة او السند جاز الأخذ بقوله فيما يتعلق
بشكله او بموضوعه.
 المادة (24)
اذا اقدم الخصم ورقة او سنداً للاستدلال به في الدعوى فلا يجوز
له سحبه إلا برضا خصمه وبأذن خطي من رئيس المحكمة بعد أن
تحفظ صورة مصدقة عنه إضبارة الدعوى.
 المادة (25)
1- يجوز للمحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى ان تدعو الغير لالزامه بتقديم ورقة او سند تحت يده وذلك في الأحوال والأوضاع المنصوص عليها  في المواد السابقة مع مراعاة أحكامها.
2- يجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها او بناء على طلب الخصوم أن تقرر جلب اسناد وأوراق من الدوائر الرسمية إذ تعذر ذلك على الخصوم.
3  -  يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بورقة مزورة ان يختصم ، بدعوى اصلية ، من بيده هذه الورقة او من يستفيد منها لاستصدار حكم بتزويرها.
 المادة (26)
يجوز في أية قضية حقوقية اثبات صحة تنظيم أي عقد او وكالة
او تفويض او صك كتابي منظم او موقع في مكان خارج المملكة
الاردنية الهاشمية باقرار الفريقين المتعاقدين او بتصديقه من
المراجع القانونية والسياسية المختصة في البلد الذي نظمت
ووقعت فيه ومن ممثل المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية في ذلك البلد
ومن السلطات الاردنية المختصة.ويشترط فيما تقدم انه في حالة عدم وجود ممثل للمملكة
الأردنية الهاشمية في ذلك البلد ، فيعتبر التصديق الصادر عن
المراجع السياسية لاي بلد يتبادل التمثيل السياسي مع الاردن
مقبولاً اذا اقترن بتصديق السلطات الاُردنية المختصة 
الباب الثالث
في الشهادة

 المادة (27)
يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات غير التعاقدية.
 المادة (28)
في الالتزمات التعاقدية ، تراعى في جواز الاثبات بالشهادة وعدم جوازه الاحكام الآتية:-
1-أ- اذا كان الالتزام التعاقدي في غير المواد التجارية تزيد قيمته على مائة دينار او كان غير محدد القيمة فلا تجوز الشهادة في اثبات وجود الالتزام او البراءة منه ما لم يوجد اتفاق او نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
ب- مع مراعاة احكام أي قانون خاص يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التجارية مهما بلغت قيمتها وفي الالتزامات المدنية
اذا لم تزد  قيمتها على مائة دينار.
2- ويقدر الالتزام باعتبار قيمته وقت تمام العقد لا وقت الوفاء فاذا كان أصل الالتزام في ذلك الوقت لا يزيد على مائة دينار فالشهادة لا تمتنع حتى لو زاد مجموع الالتزام على هذا القدر بعد ضم الملحقات والفوائد.
3- وإذا اشتملت الدعوى على طلبات متعددة يتميز كل منها عن الآخر وليس على أيها دليل كتابي ، جاز الاثبات بالشهادة في كل طلب  لا تزيد قيمته على مائة دينار ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد على هذه القيمة وحتى لو كان منشؤها علاقات او عقوداً من طبيعة واحدة بين الخصوم أنفسهم وكذلك الحكم في وفاء لا تزيد قيمته على مائة دينار.
 المادة (29)
لا يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى ولو كان المطلوب لا تزيد قيمته على مائة دينار:-
1- فيما يخالف او يجاور ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي.
2- فيما اذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي او هو جزءاً من حق لا يجوز اثباته بالشهادة.
3- اذا كان طالب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على مائة دينار ثم عدل طلبه الى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة.
 المادة (30)
يجوز الاثبات بالشهادة في الالتزامات التعاقدية حتى لو كان المطلوب تزيد قيمته على مائة دنانير.
1- إذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة.ومبدأ الثبوت هو كل كتابة تصدر عن الخصم ويكون من شأنها أن تجعل وجود العقد المدعى به قريب الاحتمال.
2- إذا وجد مانع مادي او أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي او إذا كان العرف والعادة لا يقضيان بربطها بسند.     يعتبر مانعاً مادياً أن لا يوجد من يستطيع كتابة السند او أن يكون طالب الاثبات شخصاً ثالثاً لم يكن طرفاً في العقد.  تعتبر مانعاً ادبياً القرابة بين الزوجين او ما بين الأصول والفروع او ما بين الحواشي الى الدرجة الثالثة او ما بين أحد الزوجين وأبوي الزوج الآخر.
3- إذا فقد الدائن سنده المكتوب لسبب لا يد له فيه.
4- إذا طعن في العقد بانه ممنوع بالقانون او مخالف للنظام العام  او الآداب.
5- لبيان الظروف التي احاطت بتنظيم السند على ان يتم تحديدها.
6- لتحديد العلاقة بين السند موضوع الدعوى وسند اخر.
7- في حال الادعاء بان السند اخذ عن طريق الغش او الاحتيال او الاكراه على ان يتم تحديد أي من هذه الوقائع بصورة واضحة.
 المادة (31)
الاجازة لاحد الخصوم باثبات واقعة بشهادة الشهود تقتضي دائماً
أن يكون للخصم الآخر الحق في دفعها بهذا الطريق.
 المادة (32)
تسمع المحكمة شهادة كل انسان ما لم يكن مجنوناً او صبياً
لا يفهم معنى اليمين ولها أن تسمع أقوال الصبي الذي لا يفهم
معنى اليمين على سبيل الاستدلال فقط.
 المادة (33)
1- تقدر المحكمة قيمة شهادة الشهود من حيث عدالتهم وسلوكهم  وتصرفهم وغير ذلك من ظروف القضية دون حاجة الى التزكية.
2- إذا لم توافق الشهادة الدعوى او لم تتفق اقوال الشهود بعضها
    مع بعض أخذت المحكمة من الشهادة بالقدر الذي تقتنع بصحته.
 المادة (34)
1- للمحكمة ان ترجع بينة على أخرى وفاقاً لما تستخلصه من ظروف
    الدعوى.
2- لا يجوز للمحكمة ان تصدر حكما في أية قضية بالاستناد الى
    شهادة شاهد فرد إلا إذا لم يعترض عليها الخصم او تأيدت
    ببينة مادية أخرى ترى المحكمة انها كافية لاثبات صحتها.
 المادة (35)
لا يجوز أن يشهد أحد من معلومات او مضمون أوراق تتعلق بشؤون
الدولة إلا إذا كانت قد نشرت بالطريق القانوني او كانت السلطة
المختصة قد إذنت في اذاعتها.
 المادة (36)
الموظفون والمستخدمون والمكلفون بخدمة عامة لا يشهدون ولو
بعد تركهم العمل بما يكون قد وصل الى علمهم أثناء قيامهم
بالعمل من معلومات لا تجوز اذاعتها ومع ذلك فللسلطة المختصة
ان تأذن لهم بالشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة او أحد الخصوم.
 المادة (37)
من علم من المحامين او الوكلاء او الاطباء عن طريق مهنته او
صنعته بواقعة او بمعلومات لا يجوز له أن يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء
خدمته او زوال صفته ما لم يكن ذكرها له مقصودا به ارتكاب جناية
او جنحة ويجب عليهم أن يؤدوا الشهادة عن تلك الواقعة او
المعلومات متى طلب منهم من اسرها اليهم على الا يخل ذلك
باحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم.
 المادة (38)
لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشي بغير رضى الآخر ما أبلغه اليه
أثناء الزوجية ولو بعد انفصامها إلا في حالة رفع دعوى من
أحدهما على الآخر او اقامة دعوى على احدهم بسبب جناية
او جنحة وقعت منه على الآخر.
 المادة (39)
الشهادة بالسماع غير مقبولة الا في الحالات التالية:-
1- الوفاة.
2- النسب.
3- الوقف الصحيح الموقوف لجهة خيرية منذ مدة طويلة.
الباب الرابع
القرائن
الفصل الأول
القرائن القانونية

 المادة (40)
القرينة التي ينص عليها القانون تغني من تقررت لمصلحته عن اية
طريقة اخرى من طرق الاثبات على أنه يجوز نقض هذه القرينة
بالدليل العكسي ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك.
 المادة (41)
1- الاحكام التي حازت الدرجة القطعية تكون حجة بما فصلت فيه من الحقوق ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه القرينة ولكن لا
تكون لتلك
    الاحكام هذه القوة إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتعلق النزاع بالحق ذاته محلا وسبباً.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأخذ بهذه القرينة من تلقاء نفسها.
 المادة (42)
لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجزائي في الوقائع التي لم
يفصل فيها هذا الحكم او الوقائع التي فصل فيها دون ضرورة.
الفصل الثاني
القرائن القضائية

 المادة (43)
1- القرائن القضائية هي القرائن التي لم ينص عليها القانون
    ويستخلصها القاضي من ظروف الدعوى ويقتنع بان لها دلالة
    معينة ويترك لتقدير القاضي استنباط هذه القرائن.
2- لا يجوز الاثبات بالقرائن القضائية الا في الاحوال التي يجوز
    فيها الاثبات بالشهادة.
الباب الخامس
في الاقرار

 المادة (44)
الاقرار هو اخبار الانسان عن حق عليه للآخر.
 المادة (45)
الاقرار القضائي هو اعتراف الخصم او من ينوب عنه اذا كان
مأذوناً له بالاقرار بواقعة ادعى بها عليه وذلك أمام القضاء
أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بهذه الواقعة.
المادة (46)
الاقرار غير القضائي هو الذي يقع في غير مجلس الحكم او يقع في  
مجلس الحكم في غير الدعوى التي اقيمت بالواقعة المقر بها.
الفصل الأول
شروط الاقرار

المادة (47)
يشترط ان يكون المقر عاقلا بالغاً غير محجوز عليه فلا يصح اقرار
الصغير او المجنون والمعتوه والسفيه ولا يصح على هؤلاء اقرار
أوليائهم وأوصيائهم والقوام عليهم ولكن الصغير المميز المأذون
يكون لاقرار حكم اقرار البالغ في الامور المأذون بها.
 المادة (48)
يشترط الا يكذب ظاهر الحال الاقرار.
 المادة (49)
1- لا يتوقف الاقرار على قبول المقر له ولكن يرتد برده.
2- واذا رد المقر له مقداراً من المقر به فلا يبقى حكم للاقرار في
    المقدار المردود ويصح الاقرار في المقدار الباقي.
الفصل الثاني
أحكام الاقرار

 المادة (50)
1- يلزم المرء باقراره الا اذا كذب بحكم.
2- لا يصح الرجوع عن الاقرار إلا لخطأ في الواقع على ان يثبت
    المقر ذلك.
 المادة (51)
الاقرار حجة قاصرة على المقر.
 المادة (52)
الاقرار في غير مجلس الحكم لا يقبل اثباته بشهادة الشهود
ما لم تسبقه قرائن قوية تدل على وقوعه.

الباب السادس
في اليمين
الفصل الاول
اليمين الحاسمة

 المادة (53)
1- اليمين الحاسمة هي التي يوجهها أحد المتداعين لخصمه ليحسم بها النزاع.
2- ويجوز للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ان تفهم الخصم ان من حقه توجيه اليمين في حال عجز احد طرفي الدعوى عن اثبات دعواه او دفعه.
المادة54-
1-لا يجوز تحليف اليمين الا بناء على طلب من الخصم وقرار من  المحكمة.
2-على المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها تحليف اليمين في أي من الحالات التالية:-
أ-اذا اثبت احد ادعاءه بحقه في التركة فتحلفه المحكمة على انه لم يستوف بنفسه او بواسطة غيره هذا الحق من الميت ولم يبرؤه منه ولم يحله على غيره ولم يستوف دينه من الغير ولم يكن للميت رهن مقابل هذا الحق.
ب-اذا استحق احد المال واثبت ادعاءه تحلفه المحكمة على انه لم يبع هذا المال ولم يهبه لاحد ولم يخرجه من ملكه باي وجه من الوجوه.
ج-اذا اراد المشتري رد المبيع لعيب فيه تحلفه المحكمة انه لم يرض بالعيب صراحة او دلالة.
د-اذا اثبت طالب الشفعة دعواه تحلفه المحكمة بانه لم يسقط شفعته باي وجه من الوجوه.
 المادة (55)
1- يجب ان تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص  من وجهت اليه اليمين ،فأن كانت غير شخصية انصبت اليمين على  مجرد علمه بها.
2- يجوز ان توجه اليمين الحاسمة في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى  في كل نزاع إلا أنه لا يجوز توجيهها في واقعة ممنوعة بالقانون او مخالفة للنظام العام وللآداب.
 المادة (56)
اذا اجتمعت مطالب مختلفة يكفي فيها يمين واحدة.
 المادة (57)
1- يجوز لمن وجهت اليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه على أنه لا يجوز
    الرد إذا انصبت اليمين على واقعة لا يشترك فيها الخصمان بل
    يستقل فيها شخص من وجهت اليه اليمين.
2- لا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين او ردها أن يرجع في ذلك متى قبل خصمه
    أن يحلف.
 المادة (58)
لا تكون اليمين إلا أمام المحكمة ولا اعتبارا للنكول عن اليمين
خارجها.
 المادة (59)
يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي
يريد استحلافه عليها ويذكر صيغة اليمين بعبارة واضحة جلية.
وللمحكمة أن تعدل صيغة اليمين التي يعرضها الخصم بحيث
تتوجه بوضوح ودقة على الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها.
 المادة (60)
كل من وجهت اليه اليمين فنكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه
وكل من ردت عليه اليمين فنكل عنها خسر دعواه.
 المادة (61)
1- توجيه اليمين يتضمن التنازل عما عداها من البينات بالنسبة الى
    الواقعة التي ترد عليها ،فلا يجوز للخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين
    بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت اليه او ردت عليه.
2- على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جزائي فان للخصم الذي أصابه
     ضرر منها أن يطالب بالتعويض.
الفصل الثاني
في اجراءات اليمين

 المادة (62)
يرفض توجيه اليمين اذا كانت واردة على واقعة غير منتجة او غير
جائز اثباتها باليمين.
 المادة (63)
اذا لم ينازع من وجهت اليه اليمين في جوازها ولا في تعلقها
بالدعوى ان كان حاضراً بنفسه ان يحلفها فورها او يردها
على خصمه والا اعتبر ناكلا ،ويجوز للمحكمة ان تعطيه مهلة للحلف
اذا رأت لذلك وجهاً فان لم يكن حاضراً وجب عليه ان يدعي لحلفها
بالصيغة التي اقرتها المحكمة وفي اليوم الذي حددته فان حضر
وامتنع دون أن ينازع او لم يحضر بغير عذر اعتبر ناكلا.
 المادة (64)
اذا نازع من وجهت اليه اليمين في جوازها او في ورودها على واقعة منتجة في الدعوى ورفضت المحكمة منازعتها وحكمت بتحليفه
بينت في قرارها صيغة اليمين ، ويبلغ هذا القرار للخصم ان لم يكن حاضراً بنفسه ويتبع ما نص عليه في المادة السابقة
ويجوز حلف اليمين بغياب من طلبها.
 المادة (65)
اذا كانت لمن وجهت اليه اليمين عذر يمنعه عن الحضور فتنتقل
المحكمة او تنتدب أحد قضاتها لتحليفه ،ويحرر محضر بحلف اليمين
يوقعه الحالف والمحكمة او القاضي المنتدب والكاتب.
 المادة (66)
تكون تأدية اليمين بان يقول الحالف "والله" ويذكر الصيغة التي
أقرتها المحكمة.
 المادة (67)
يعتبر في حلف الاخرس ونكوله اشارته المعهودة ان كان لا يعرف
الكتابة فان كان يعرفها فحلفه ونكوله بها.
 المادة (68)
تجري النيابة في التحليف ولكن لا تجري في اليمين.
 المادة (69)
اذا كان من وجهت اليه اليمين يقيم خارج منطقة المحكمة فلها أن تنيب في تحليفه محكمة محل اقامته.
المادة70-
1- للمحكمة ، من تلقاء نفسها ، ان توجه اليمين المتممة الى أي من الخصمين لاصدار حكمها في موضوع الدعوى او في قيمة ما تحكم به شريطة ان لا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل وان لا تكون الدعوى خالية من اي دليل.
2- لا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت اليه المحكمة اليمين المتممة ان يردها على خصمه.
3- للمحكمة ان ترجع عن توجيه اليمين المتممة قبل حلفها.
 المعاينة والخبرة 
المادة71-
تعتبر جزءا من البينات المعاينة والخبرة التي تجري وفقا للاحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون اصول المحاكمات المدنية.
 المادة (72)
تلغى القوانين التالية:-
1- قانون البينات ،الباب الرابع والخمسون من مجموعة القوانين
    الفلسطينية.
2- قانون البينات (المعدل ) رقم 68 لسنة 1936 المنشور في العدد
     630 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 18 أيلول سنة
      1936.
3- قانون البينات (المعدل) رقم 38 لسنة 1940 المنشور في العدد
    1052 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 18 تشرين الأول
    سنة 1940.
4- قانون البينات (المعدل) رقم (40) لسنة 1946 المنشور في العدد
    1502 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 29 حزيران
    سنة 1946.
5- قانون البينات (المعدل ) رقم 3 لسنة 1947 المنشور في العدد
    1563 الممتاز من الوقائع الفلسطينية المؤرخ في 15 آذار سنة
    1947.
6- كل تشريع اردني او فلسطيني آخر صدر قبل سن هذا القانون
    الى المدى الذي تكون فيه تلك التشاريع مغايرة لاحكام هذا
    القانون.
 المادة (73)
رئيس الوزراء ووزير العدلية مكلفان بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.

----------

